# This forum I could have used a while back



## Dtruex (Feb 10, 2019)

This Hot Shot bottle was perfect other than the dirt on it, and it actually still had some in it. Until I run water over it and this was outcome... what should I have done?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 10, 2019)

ACLs are hard to preserve when they've been buried, I think the recommendation is generally to leave them to dry out for a couple of months before cleaning.  Then when you do clean them wash the label gently, personally I use nothing but warm water and my finger, and maybe some dish soap if the label seems stable enough.  Not sure if there's a better way than that or not.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 11, 2019)

He Dtrue.
I wouldn't beat myself up too much over this. If warm water alone wrecks it, it wasn't likely to survive long anyway. Kinda darwinism for bottles if you know what I mean. I wish you continued success out there.


----------

